# XM Scores BCS Bowl Appearance



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe the University of Michigan's football team and Sirius Satellite Radio can relate:
They've both been left out of the competition for the national title. Instead, their rival,
XM Satellite Radio, will be the exclusive host of the 2007 Bowl Championship Series
(BCS) national championship game.

On XM Sports Nation (channel 144) the nation's largest satellite radio provider will be
offering college football fans play-by-play coverage of the title game match-up between
the top-ranked Ohio State Buckeyes and the number two Florida Gators on January 8.

Under the agreement with FOX Sports, XM will be the sole satellite radio network for
the BCS National Championship, Sugar Bowl, Orange Bowl, and Fiesta Bowl.

~~~~~~~~~

In other XM news, General Motors said it plans on building more than 1.8 million vehicles with
factory-installed XM Satellite Radio service in 2007. GM was the world's first automaker to
offer satellite radio when it introduced XM as a factory-installed feature on Cadillac Seville
and Deville models in 2001.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

